# Barben feedern in starker Strömung



## Krabat_11 (19. August 2019)

Moin Boardies,
Ich Fische im Grand Canal de Elsass, Barben Feeder geht eigentlich ganz gut.  Das Problem ist aber die Strömung. Ein 120er Korb 25m rausgeworfen,  liegt nach 3 Minuten 20m stromab noch 5 bis 7m vom Ufer entfernt.  Auch so fange ich, auch wenn das Futter sicher nicht alles da liegt, wo der Köder ist. Sollen Futter und Köder nahe beinander liegen, dann muss ich gleich stromab werfen, dass der Korb nicht soweit über den Grund schleift. Andererseits die richtig großen Barben dürften doch eher weiter in der Strömung stehen. Was macht Ihr in solch einem Fall? Lieber konzentrierter, also ufernah fischen, oder weiter raus in der Hoffnung auf einen halben Grossbarbenzufallafang?


----------



## feederbrassen (19. August 2019)

Versuch mal Stationär zu fischen, meist geht das besser als wenn der Korb wegrollt .
Benutz mal Krallenkörbe dadurch kannst du auch leichter fischen.


----------



## DerBreuberger (20. August 2019)

Versuch doch mal Beides:
[1] Nim einen schwereren Korb und versuch es Stationär, oder
[2] lass den Korb treiben. Wenn er nicht hängen bleibt und einen Abriß verursacht ist das auch eine sehr fängige Methode. Wir wissen, dass Barben richtige Jäger sind und ein rollender Korb ihnen sehr liegt. Sehr gut geeignet ist der 'Window Feeder'. Ein runder Futterkorb, welcher nur mit Maden gefüllt wird, über den Grund rollen soll und damit die Maden freigibt.

Es kann auch sein, dass Du täglich zwischen den Beiden Methoden wechseln mußte, da die Fische jeden Tag anders drauf sind. Wie auch immer: Barben feedern ist mega geil.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

Bei rollenden Korb empfinde ich die bissanzeige mitunter als Tricky aber es funktioniert, ich benutze drennans Madenkörbe, die verlieren ihre Ladung langsamer als Windowfeeder


----------



## Tobias85 (20. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei rollenden Korb empfinde ich die bissanzeige mitunter als Tricky aber es funktioniert, ich benutze drennans Madenkörbe, die verlieren ihre Ladung langsamer als Windowfeeder



Die Wondowfeeder kannste doch auch schließen und so zum Madenkorb machen, das ist ja das tolle an ihnen.  An der Oberweser mit Mario flussaufwärts hatte ich immer den Finger an der Schnur, damit hab ich sogar den Ükel mitten in der Strömung bemerkt und gehakt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Die Wondowfeeder kannste doch auch schließen und so zum Madenkorb machen, das ist ja das tolle an ihnen.  An der Oberweser mit Mario flussaufwärts hatte ich immer den Finger an der Schnur, damit hab ich sogar den Ükel mitten in der Strömung bemerkt und gehakt.


An meiner Fuldastrecke holpert der Korb dermaßen dass ich mit Finger in der Schnur dennoch regelmäßig am falschen Moment anschlage -.- ich mag windowfeeder nicht und sie haben für meine Angelei keinen Mehrwert aber wenn du das sagst glaube ich dir


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. August 2019)

Es kann auch sein, dass Du täglich zwischen den Beiden Methoden wechseln mußte, da die Fische jeden Tag anders drauf sind. Wie auch immer: Barben feedern ist mega geil.[/QUOTE]

Täglich? Das ist jetzt nicht wörtlich zu nehmen, oder. Ich bin Max. 1x die Woche am Wasser. Und auch nur wenn das Wetter passt. Dauerregen ist nix für mich
Wie dem auch sei, wegen der Bisserkennung: Maden per Haar und Clip ändern? Dann sollte es mit der Erkennung besser gehen, richtig?

Eignet Käse sich für die Angelei? Das gibt üblicherweise grössere Fische


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. August 2019)

[1] Nim einen schwereren Korb und versuch es Stationär
150 bleibt auch nicht liegen... Krallen versuche ich besser nicht, es bleiben schon einige Haken im Wasser, das wird mit Krallen nur teurer und umständlicher.
Noch eine Frage. Die grösseren Exemplare, stehen die wirklich bevorzugt in der harten Strömung? Größer als 65 war noch keine, die Masse hat 35 bis 40


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. August 2019)

120g Korb in rund gegenüber eckig sind auch schonmal gewaltige Unterschiede in der Strömung...die Form macht sehr viel aus.

Schau dir mal den Korum River Feeder an, gibt es zb in 90 und 120g und beide auch nochmal in unterschiedl. Größen je nach Futtermenge.
Diese Art des Korbes legt sich sehr flach auf den Grund und neigt deutlich weniger zum Wegdriften.


----------



## DerBreuberger (20. August 2019)

Krabat_11 schrieb:


> ...150 bleibt auch nicht liegen..


Dann nimm 200g oder 250g Körbe. Ich kann das Problem nicht erkennen?



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> ..Krallen versuche ich besser nicht, es bleiben schon einige Haken im Wasser, das wird mit Krallen nur teurer und umständlicher...


Ja, da bleibt schon was im Wasser. Aber: Das Feedern auf Barben ist eine Königsdisziplin des Feeders. Und es kann Jahre dauern, bin man den richtigen Dreh raus hat.



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> ...Noch eine Frage. Die grösseren Exemplare, stehen die wirklich bevorzugt in der harten Strömung?


Da sehen ich kein klares Ja oder Nein. Auch Barben sind Schwarmfische und ziehen durchs Wasser. Probiere es häufiger mal an der gleichen Stelle, vor, an oder in der Fahrrinne. Vielleicht ergibt sich eine Antwort auf deine Frage.


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. August 2019)

Dann nimm 200g oder 250g Körbe. Ich kann das Problem nicht erkennen.
Über 120g macht das Angeln nicht mehr wirklich Spaß


----------



## Krabat_11 (20. August 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> 120g Korb in rund gegenüber eckig sind auch schonmal gewaltige Unterschiede in der Strömung...die Form macht sehr viel aus.
> 
> Schau dir mal den Korum River Feeder an, gibt es zb in 90 und 120g und beide auch nochmal in unterschiedl. Größen je nach Futtermenge.
> Diese Art des Korbes legt sich sehr flach auf den Grund und neigt deutlich weniger zum Wegdriften.





Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> 120g Korb in rund gegenüber eckig sind auch schonmal gewaltige Unterschiede in der Strömung...die Form macht sehr viel aus.
> 
> Schau dir mal den Korum River Feeder an, gibt es zb in 90 und 120g und beide auch nochmal in unterschiedl. Größen je nach Futtermenge.
> Diese Art des Korbes legt sich sehr flach auf den Grund und neigt deutlich weniger zum Wegdriften.



Die Forums schaue ich mal an, eckig Fische ich schon


----------



## Andal (20. August 2019)

Im Rhein selber hatte ich bisher eher die mittelalten Barben. Die richtigen Brocken, über 70 cm, kamen alle aus den Zuflüssen und da an Stellen, wo man eher Flusskarpfen vermuten würde.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. August 2019)

Meine 82er Barbe aus dem Rhein habe ich mit einer Peter Drenan Medium Feeder und 60g Futterkorb gefange . Damit konnte man auch nicht sonderlich weit auswerfen.
Denke daher nicht, das man unbedingt in die Mitte des Gewässers fischen muss.


----------



## Andal (20. August 2019)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Meine 82er Barbe aus dem Rhein habe ich mit einer Peter Drenan Medium Feeder und 60g Futterkorb gefange . Damit konnte man auch nicht sonderlich weit auswerfen.
> Denke daher nicht, das man unbedingt in die Mitte des Gewässers fischen muss.


Überlegt doch einfach mal. Das "die großen Barben aus der Strommitte" stammt doch von denen, die entsprechendes Gerät verkaufen wollen. Was sollen denn die großen Barben dort fressen, wo der Kies alles abhobelt und gen Nordsee verfrachtet?


----------



## Mikesch (20. August 2019)

Meine größten Barben stammen alle von Strömungskanten.
Ins schnellere Wasser geworfen und an die Kante driften lassen.
Das hat sogar ohne anfüttern geklappt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. August 2019)

Aussenkurve ins tiefere anne Strömungskante, maden ohne anfüttern - 80cm, tauwurm 53cm, tauwurm 65cm... hab hier ne gute Stelle (und fange selber da nur Mikrodöbel)


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. August 2019)

mikesch schrieb:


> Meine größten Barben stammen alle von Strömungskanten.
> Ins schnellere Wasser geworfen und an die Kante driften lassen.
> Das hat sogar ohne anfüttern geklappt.


Das mit den Strömungskanten ist immer eine gute Idee... aber wie eingangs geschrieben, ich angle zwar im Rhein, aber hier wurde ihm ein Betonkorsett verpasst = Kanal. 
Der Korb bleibt natürlich an der ersten Kante liegen. Die ist da. 5 bis 7m vom Ufer entfernt, überall und egal wie weit ich auswerfen


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. August 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Überlegt doch einfach mal. Das "die großen Barben aus der Strommitte" stammt doch von denen, die entsprechendes Gerät verkaufen wollen. Was sollen denn die großen Barben dort fressen, wo der Kies alles abhobelt und gen Nordsee verfrachtet?


Guter Punkt, sehr gut sogar. Für Würfe bis in die Fahrrinne bin ich eh zu ungeübt und schmalbrüstig


----------



## Krabat_11 (21. August 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aussenkurve ins tiefere anne Strömungskante, maden ohne anfüttern - 80cm, tauwurm 53cm, tauwurm 65cm... hab hier ne gute Stelle (und fange selber da nur Mikrodöbel)


Beifang: pro Barbe etwa ein Rotauge oder Aland. Z Zt. praktisch keine Grundeln? Bei wem ist das mit den Grundeln auch so? Vor 6 Wochen noch 10 Stück pro Stunde. Vergangenes Jahr war angeln mit Maden nicht möglich, es sei denn man wollte dringend ein Grundel haben.


----------



## Mordendyk (21. August 2019)

Letzten Freitag versucht nach der Frühschicht die feeder einzuweihen. Erstmal ne Grundel dran gehabt und anschließend tatsächlich ein Rotauge. 
Beim Versuch ne anständige Grundel als Köfi zu fangen gab es tatsächlich kaum Grundeln und falls doch sehr kleine, welche den Haken kaum runter bekommen haben und beim "anschlagen" dann eher am hinterausgang gehakt waren.
Um 18 Uhr kurz heim um den Chef des Hauses zu füttern(so ein Kater kann echt nachtragend sein).
Um 21 Uhr dann nochmal raus um mit Köfi was zu bekommen. Tja andere stelle und wieder kaum grundeln und ebenso nur kleine. 
Als erstes kam jedoch eine kleine Überraschung. Statt einer anständigen Köfi Grundel war es ein kleiner Barsch. Hatte es erst gar nicht gemerkt da ich direkt zu meinem Kollegen rüber geschwenkt habe damit er die Grundel bei mir abhakt, klöppelt und bei sich drauf macht bis er meinte "hey das ist ja ein Barsch".
Die Grundeln holen wir uns direkt vor den Füßen. Da wir Abends direkt an einer Laterne angeln können wir immer schön sehen wie die grundeln hervorkommen und sich den Köder schnappen. Ebenso die ganzen Wollhandkrabben die umherhuschen und ab und zu aufs trockene kommen, sowie ein ordentlicher Flusskrebs.
Najo vor 2 Wochen hatten wir noch deutlich größere Grundeln. Weiss der Geier wo die hin sind. 
Es ist aber schon hier im Rhein mal mehr als Grundeln zu fangen. Die letzten 2 Jahre nur geschneidert (kaum am Wasser und nur spinrute).
Die Friedfisch angelei hat mich jetzt jedenfalls nach 15 Jahren mal wieder gepackt und ich muss sagen es macht Spaß. Erstmal lernen wie man so feedert mit Futter anmischen, platz aussuchen etc. Meins war so fest abgedrückt, dass es nach 10 min immer noch teilweise im Korb war...... 
Egal ich hab bock drauf und das nächste Ziel ist mehr als 1 Rotauge.


----------

